# Weekly competition 2007-23 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG)



## AvGalen (Jul 17, 2007)

I just came back from the Chech Open 2007. More about that later. Let's put up this weeks competition scrambles first. Good luck Erik, Rama, Gilles and everyone else.

2x2x2
1. B L' U2 L' F' L U F' L B2 R2 B' U2 B' U2 B' L2 B R' U2 F' L2 F2 U' R
2. F' U R' U2 L D L2 U L U2 B U2 L U R' D' L' U2 L2 F2 R U B2 D' L
3. U2 B2 D2 R' U' F R' D2 B U' F' R B' R' D L' D' R B' R B' L' D2 B2 U'
4. U L' U R F' R U2 B' L2 D B2 L B L D R2 U' B2 U' F' L' D2 F2 R F'
5. L' B D2 B' D R F2 L F2 D2 R' U F' D2 L U' B D' R' B R2 U R2 U L

3x3x3
1. U B2 L' R' B F U2 F D' L' B L2 R' F2 R F2 U' F U' B' F D2 B F L2
2. B2 L R F' L2 D' R' D2 L R B' F' D F D2 U L' B2 F' R2 B F2 R' U' B
3. L R' D U L2 F2 R D U' B R' U' B2 L' R D U F L B L R B F2 D'
4. R D' B D U L2 U' R2 B R B F L2 U B' F2 L' R B2 L' B' F L' U' B'
5. R2 F2 U2 F' D' U F2 D2 R U' B2 F R' D B' L' R' D F2 D2 U R F' D' U'

3x3x3 One Handed
1. L' D' U L2 B2 F2 D' R' F D' L2 R B D U B2 U' B2 D U B' L R U' F
2. B' F2 D' U B' F' L' B' F L2 R' F' R' D' U B F U R B F2 D' R2 B' F
3. F2 L' B' F2 R' U' B' L R' U2 R' B F' L2 R2 D2 U2 L R2 D2 U' L F2 L' R'
4. D' U B2 L2 R2 B L2 R U2 B F' L2 U' B' L' B2 D' B' F2 D B F' R2 D' F
5. F2 U2 B F2 L2 R' U' L R F2 R2 F' L2 F L' B2 F' D' L R U2 B F U' R'

4x4x4
1. l' U' r' U2 F' D2 b L u U' l2 r' d2 U' B' F2 d f2 d' B2 f2 u' F2 d b2 l2 F2 L U' l2 R F l' D U R' d2 U' B l
2. l2 D r B' f' d2 L' b' F l' F2 r2 U B' D U F2 u' B l R' f L' R' B l2 r u U' r2 U2 b2 R2 b r U' B2 R2 u' U'
3. F2 l d' b' f2 F U2 f' R' D2 b' u' l2 b' L D r2 b d2 L' r2 D2 r B l U L' R' b' f2 l2 R2 u f2 u L' R D' r2 F
4. L' F2 r' R' d' U L' R' u' F' l' r' d U' L2 R2 d' u B D' U2 B b f2 r2 R d b' L r u2 L r2 b2 f' F L2 R' f' D2
5. L b2 f2 d2 b2 f' D' B2 d2 b' r R2 b2 L r2 b' f L l f' D2 B2 U' l R D L' R U' L' b' D' L l' R2 f' U' f r' F2

5x5x5
1. D R' D2 d2 u2 U' B L2 R' D r2 b U B D2 d' u' U2 B b2 d' f2 u' L2 u f2 F2 D' U' L' l F R' F2 D d' u' L2 D d2 u' U' l2 R2 b2 U f' D2 f' F2 l' f2 D2 d2 u b' F l2 r U2
2. R2 b2 F D2 d' u2 F l2 f2 F d' u l' B r' d2 u2 U2 B2 f' U2 B' f2 D2 f l' B2 R2 d F D' d' u U L' l B2 R u2 l b' F2 u2 B' u' U2 B l2 b u2 f r' U2 B2 d' l2 d2 L' b' R'
3. r2 F2 D' d2 u2 B L' l r R B' D d2 u F d' B f F r2 b2 F D' B2 D' d' u2 U' B2 b' f' L2 B2 u2 b f' F' l2 B' b L U r' b' f' F' L2 R' u L' r R' U2 B2 f' L2 l r R2 D2
4. L2 D' u' F r R2 D2 u2 l F' D' L2 l r' F R' D' b' R2 d2 b' D' L' l' R2 B2 b2 D' B l' r2 R D' U' b l' F2 D2 d u2 U2 r' R' U f' F' L l2 r R' u' b' l u2 f2 l u2 l r F'
5. L B D' d2 u L' r2 R B R d b f' F' l U2 b2 u2 U' F L' B' D r' F' R2 B' f U' f2 L2 D d2 L2 D2 u2 U r' u l' R' u2 U' R b2 r2 B' F r' b2 U b2 L B D2 d U L' l' r'

Blindfolded
2x2x2
1. F R U' L' B' R' B2 R' U' F2 R' F L B' L2 F L B L' F2 D R U B' U2
2. R' B R2 B2 R' U R B L2 U' L D2 B L F' D R D' L D2 R' U2 F' L B2
3x3x3
1. U2 F2 L' R' B' F D U2 L2 R2 U R B D2 L D' L D2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 L R'
2. F2 L R U2 F2 R2 F' D U' B D' U B2 D R' D2 B' L R2 U' B L R F L
4x4x4
1. L2 l' D2 u R u' U2 b' f' F U2 l' f l' r D' u2 r2 d2 l' F l2 R B U' b D' l r' b' R U' l' R2 b l2 r' f' L' r'
2. b' D' L2 F' r' B2 f' l' u2 U B2 L' R2 F D' B' b2 l2 d2 f2 L l r2 B' F L' r' R d2 f' L2 D2 U f l2 r B' D2 R B'
5x5x5
1. l b2 f F u2 b' d' F2 l2 r2 F U' f2 L2 l R' F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 u U l2 r R2 D B2 r2 f' u2 U B b2 f F' L B' F r' d u' B2 u L D' d L2 l U L' R' b D' u2 L' l r R
2. B' f D' r b2 f2 l2 D' U' R B2 f d2 B2 b f D B' b' L' U2 b d' F L D d u' U' l' r' B2 F2 l' d L2 l' f F2 D' u2 U l u r' D' R2 D2 b L l' d2 L' d U2 b2 u2 l r' u

Square-1
1. 1,3/0,5/3,0/2,0/0,1/-4,3/-1,2/4,0/4,2/2,4/0,2/4,4/0,2/0,4/-5,4/0,3/0,2
2. 0,-1/0,-5/-3,3/0,3/2,3/4,0/0,4/-1,4/0,3/0,4/6,4/6,3/0,2/-4,2/-2,0/0,2/-5,0/
3. /0,6/3,3/3,3/3,0/6,0/-3,2/-2,4/-4,3/6,2/0,4/-3,0/0,5/0,4/3,0/1,2/4,2
4. -3,-3/0,-3/0,5/-5,4/3,5/-1,3/3,1/0,4/6,1/4,0/6,2/6,2/4,4/-2,2/6,0/
5. 0,-1/-5,-2/-4,0/0,3/0,2/4,1/0,3/6,5/0,3/-4,3/6,2/0,4/0,4/5,2/1,2/-2,0/0,2

Magic
1. Just do 5 solves!

I know I am really behind on the results, but I will correct that this week. Results from the last 5 weeks will become available 1 at a time in this topic: http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=614

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.

This weeks competition includes Square-1 and Magic because they finally got 10 votes. It still doesn't include most Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 17, 2007)

3x3x3

31.85 (34.43) 32.96 31.90 (31.52) = 32.24

Consistent...but not very good.

EDIT: I vote for Fewest Moves Challenge.


----------



## Jack (Jul 17, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2
Average: 8.46
Times: 8.90, 8.61, (9.36), 7.88, (7.50)

Pretty consistent, average solves.

3x3x3
Average: 22.83
Times: 22.09, (24.86), 22.56, (20.18), 23.84

Still no sub 20s! Half of my warm up solves were, and I did a bunch of 21 second averages, so I don't know why these are so slow!

3x3x3 OH
Average: 42.44
Times: (43.31), (37.63), 41.97, 43.31, 42.03

These times are really consistent! 43.31 would normally be a good solve for me, now it is the worst in this average!

4x4x4
Average: 1:42.66
Times: 1:36.33 P, 1:41.55, (2:00.09 O), 1:50.11 P, (1:34.43)

On the fourth solve I completely screwed up the centers, plus I did the OLL twice. Fairly average times, except that I was pretty lucky with parites again.

5x5x5
Average: 3:15.89
Times: (3:28.81), 3:14.30, 3:07.27, 3:26.09, (2:54.78)

Wow, these times are amazing! I thought I was doing pretty well when I broke my PB at the third solve, then I got my first ever sub 3!

Square-1
Average: 1:49.22
Times: 1:59.71, 1:49.86, 1:38.11, (2:59.43), (1:05.52)

I had parity on all but the last solve, and the parity move I use takes me like 20 seconds... The fourth solve I messed up in the middle of my parity move, so had to do it all over again.

BLD

2x2x2: 1:06.21
2x2x2: 1:36.22

3x3x3: DNF (6:24.27)
3x3x3: DNF (5:18.41)

AHHH! Both of the 3x3x3s were off by two edges that were oriented wrong! The second one would have been my PB by almost a minute, too!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 17, 2007)

Magic: Average - 2:58
2.58 (2.69) 2.52 (2.11) 2.62

Bad, bad, bad, not fluent at all.

2x2x2: Average - 12.75
(18.59) 14.31 12.33 11.62 (10.86)

2 second penalty and new PB... >.>

3x3x3: Average - 26.87
(19.45) 23.09 27.61 29.91 (36.67)

New PB!! ...And like the largest standard deviation _ever_! XD

4x4x4: Average - 1:47.61 / 105.61
1:56.64 1:37.75 1:48.45 (1:37.05) 2:10.30

If I have a 5x5x5 solve for this competition that is faster than that last solve, I don't think I will be solving this puzzle anymore except at official competitions... lol.

5x5x5: Average - 2:35.53
2:29.06 (DNF) (2:20.81) 2:37.66 2:39.88

Scrambled, 15 seconds of inspection, POP! ...Sigh, lol.

2x2x2 BLD: Best - 1:31.20 / 91.20
DNF 1:31.20

Got it!!


----------



## Erik (Jul 17, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk:

S-1: 54.36
Times: (46.09), (1:06.16), 49.28, 50.70, 1:03.11

2x2: 5.47
Times: 5.90, DNF, 5.29, (4.7), 5.21
Maybe my new method just sucks 

3x3: 12.59
Times: (14.70), 12.77, (11.98), 12.13, 13.86
Quite ok 

OH: 31.80
Times: (25.12), 33.56, 26.93, 34.90, (35.83)

---BLD---

2x2a: 55.34
2x2b: 48.80

3x3a: DNF


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 17, 2007)

Gilles van den Peereboom

3x3 : 16.94 seconds
Times: (20.73), 17.95, 16.65, (14.07), 16.22

3x3 OH : 25.94
Times: (32.59), 25.63, 26.43, 25.76, (24.34)
Comment: Het kan beter

3x3 BLD : 1:54.82
Times: DNF, 1:54.82
Comment: Incredible 2nd solve !! Perfect memo in 30 seconds !!!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 17, 2007)

Dan Cohen

*2x2x2*
Average: 8.84
(16.00), 10.02, (7.72), 7.78, 8.71

probably should have warmed up better

*3x3x3*
Average: 22.91
24.55, 19.78, (18.77), (26.88), 24.40

I probably got to hopeful after the 2 sub-20s

*3x3x3 OH*
Average: 52.01
(46.44), 50.34, 47.97, 57.71, (1:06.15)

best average ever. New PB also

*4x4x4*
Average: 1:38.19
(1:31.68 P), 1:34.44 O, (DNF), 1:36.03 P, 1:44.09 O

Really disappointing after the 1:28 avg i had the night before. (It was 10/12 too)

*5x5x5*
Average: 2:36.24
(2:29.11), 2:36.18, 2:37.09, 2:35.46, (2:40.28)

I'm a little consistent... But should be faster

*Square-1*
Average: 1:38.36
1:26.71, (2:34.00), 1:40.00, 1:48.38, (1:23.80)

ick... I kinda gave up on the average before I started.

*Magic*
Average: 1.49
1.59, 1.47, 1.41, (2.47), (1.40)

Best magic solving ever by me. I need to get faster at picking it up.

*---BLD---*

2x2x2: 42.43
1. 54.78
2. 42.43

3x3x3: DNF!
1. DNF
2. DNF

I need to work on a better memo system for 3x3x3. I almost get it like every time.


----------



## Sturkman11 (Jul 17, 2007)

*My times for 3 x 3*

Andrew Sturkie aka The Sturkinator

3 x 3

Times: (47.20), (34.08), 38.97, 38.83, 39.19

Average: 38.99 seconds

Comments: IT was so WIERD! My worst and best solves were both POPs. On my best, It hit the table and bounced right into my hand so i just flopped it back in, and I got it right! I guess after that i sort of slacked off. I averaged myself out of 10 2 days ago and got a 33.43 avg. I dont know, I guess it was just the scrambles. Maybe next week! :>


----------



## pjk (Jul 17, 2007)

*2x2 Speedsolve:*
9.50 (9.57) 7.10 (4.96) 7.10
Avg: 7.90 Seconds
Decent, should have been MUCH better. Good enough for now.

*3x3 Speedsolve:*
(16.13) (20.13) 17.92 17.58 18.11
Avg: 17.87 Seconds
Should be better. Will be better.

*3x3 OH:*
(50.29) 48.53 (29.50) 41.65 44.45
Avg: 44.87 Seconds
I am happy with this. 29.50 was non-lucky, and my new PB. F2L was 17 seconds, had sune OLL, and 3 corner cycle PLL. I avg around 45 normally, so this is a fine avg.

*3x3 BLD:*
-DNF (4:06) - somehow I had to have messed up on setups for CO
-3:17.94 - nice and easy solve.

*4x4 Speedsolve:*
80.05 (73.34) (85.52) 76.85 81.62
Avg: 79.50 Seconds (1:19.50)
I need more practice.

*Sq-1:*
180.57 (214.66) 112.15 (74.53) 187.59
Avg: 160.10 Seconds (2:40.10)
Just did this for the heck of it.

I broke my magic (again), so I don't think I will be able to do that this week. I need to fix my 5x5 before I get compete.


----------



## hait2 (Jul 19, 2007)

*3x3x3BLD* cmon dnf time gogo
a) DNF =/ im getting tired of dnf'ing all the time just to improve.. i don't think i bld solved a cube in the past 2 weeks lol
b) 3:46 i went a bit slower to finally get a solve. the scramble was pretty easy so i ended up with a fast time too! (new pb!)

*3x3x3* i haven't done a single proper average since last competition so i'm not expecting anything great here..
45.32 47.40 (35.79) (52.31) 46.11 = 46.22 
new pb!! (it threw me off on the next solve haha)

i'm really pleased with this competition <3

i don't know how to split my time between 3x3x3 and 3x3x3BLD though; they're both so fun but BLD seems to be easier for me to get better at, so i'm practicing that (or is that the reason i'm getting better at it? ^^)

edit: i should mention it's really discouraging to see pjk solve a cube one-handed faster than i can do two-handed


----------



## KJiptner (Jul 19, 2007)

*2x2x2*
Avg: 8.80
Times: (10.78) (07.44) 08.22 07.67 10.50 
The first and the last were a bit messy but still okay.

*3x3x3*
Avg: 18.94
Times: (16.78) (20.89) 18.48 20.45 17.88
YYYYAAAAAAYYYYY. My warmups were really bad around 21-22 sec avg. So I thought "okay, the competition solves will be horrible"
But no  as soon as I started everything was fine. I was hoping for a sub 20 avg here soon, now I have a sub 19 how nice.

*3x3x3 OH*
Avg: 1:00.58
Times: 59.52 57.62 (56.14) 1:04.61 (1:12.95) 
3 sub 60s = nice (not that i started liking OH at all  )

*4x4x4*
Avg : 1:49.63
Times: (1:46.80) 1:48.09 1:49.70 (3:35.78) 1:51.11
Somehow I've lost my flow on Edge-Pairing. All of the solves had parities, one of them had even a corner orientation parity, after ... guess what.
Hey that last solve is 111.11 sec.

*Magic:* 
Avg: 2.49
Times: 02.28, 02.75, (04.08), 02.45, (02.17)

Done on Monday with my new Magic, which the incredibly nice Erik build for me.
THANK YOU!

*2x2x2 BLD*
(1st: 1:24.20)
2nd: 57.02

I found those scrambles pretty tough. The first one had BAAAAAAAD memo.


----------



## Richard (Jul 19, 2007)

Richard Meyer
2x2:
5.76 7.40 6.70 (5.03) (8.60)
Avg: 6.62

3x3: 19.63 (24.32) 21.90 23.33 (16.81)
Avg: 21.62
(Was not warmed up at all...)

OH:
(45.31) 54.75 (DNF) 60.03 54.99
Avg: 56.59

4x4:
95.25 96.81 (115.64) (90.07) 99.70
Avg: 97.25

Sq-1:
117.37 98.87 117.39 (125.25) (68.63)
Avg: 111.21


----------



## joey (Jul 19, 2007)

3x3: 21.71 21.94 (25.56) 25.40 (18.03) Average: 23.01
Started off well, went downhill, then ended well! The 18.03 was a PLL skip.

2x2: (16.16) 10.43 (7.75) 9.83 8.56 Average: 9.60
Lockups aren't fun. And yay to sub10!

3x3 OH: 1:15.43 (1:29.13) (1:12.84) 1:17.52 1:20.54 Average: 1:17.83
Like usual!

3x3 BLD: 3:36.13 DNF
The second was a3:14.27 with two misoriented edges. BLD is fun.

2x2 BLD: 1:09.50 50.43
First was easy, infact, so was the second!

5x5: 4:49.72 (4:41.91) (5:54.44) 5:15.59 5:05.69 Average: 5:03.67
The first had a PLL skip, so thats my new record. Ok, the second is my new record. These are my first two sub5 times for 5x5! Only recently started 5x5, so im happy with this!


----------



## Rama (Jul 19, 2007)

Rama Temmink

3x3 OH average:23.34
25,96	19,99	24,14	25,17	20,72

4th solve was 23,17... too tired to concentrate *YAWN*.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 19, 2007)

Nicely done Rama...
Once again: you win


----------



## hdskull (Jul 20, 2007)

Name: Sikan Li

3x3x3:
avg: 27.10
times: 26.70, 25.17, (24.44), (32.06), 29.42

3x3x3 OH:
avg: 56.77
times: 56.74, (58.50), (45.05), 57.74, 55.83

2x2x2:
avg: 14.67
times: 16.47, 13.73, 13.81, (12.11), (16.89)

the 4x4 popped 5 times, and then i realized one of the center pieces were broken -___-, darn, o wells i'm not good at it anyway... anyone have any ideas for a faster 2x2 ?? i have a rubik's 2x2 and i never lubed it... sometimes one side would be extremely smooth and one side would not turn...-___- help please, i'd like to purchase a modifed eastsheen like the one that huskyomegae has, contact me if you're interested in selling. thanks


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 20, 2007)

This is the second time (joey) that someone "forgot" to do 2 5x5x5 solves. I will just put in dnf, dnf if you don't give me all the times!

Why don't people just post all 5 solves? Is there something missing/wrong with the scrambles?


----------



## joey (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry about that Arnaud. I am going to do the rest before the deadline, it was just late at the time I did them, so my hands were quite tired!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 22, 2007)

Mike Hughey
2x2 Average: 12.34
Times: 12.85, (8.03), 12.47, 11.69, (12.94)

3x3 Average: 38.31
Times: 38.96, 38.69, (34.70), 37.28, (43.79)
I wish I could get motivated to work on this, but big cubes and BLD are just too much more fun to work on than this. At least this week I learned a few OLL algorithms. (I still have about 40 more to learn, though.) 

3x3 OH Average: 1:24.58
Times: 1:23.01, (1:36.49), 1:19.93, 1:30.79, (1:16.01)

4x4 Average: 2:22.66
Times: 2:26.48 P, 2:16.13 P, (2:29.11 P), 2:25.36 O, (2:09.14 P)
This was nice - 2:16.13 was my personal best, and then 2:09.14 was another personal best. Maybe I'll eventually get not so bad at this someday after all.

5x5 Average: 4:01.31
Times: 4:00.64, (4:20.48), (3:35.40), 3:51.63, 4:11.66
Another personal best for me at 3:35.40. I'm now starting to feel like I can really look ahead when edge-matching. The only problem is that I will be able to look ahead successfully for 3 or 4 edges, and then suddenly my mind goes blank and I waste some time trying to refocus and start looking ahead again. I can't (yet) seem to keep lookahead going nonstop from beginning to end of the edgematching.

2x2 BLD Best: 1:19.03
2x2 BLD a: 1:30.03
2x2 BLD b: 1:19.03
I finally got new stickers for the 2x2x2 and 4x4x4, so now I have a color scheme I'm familiar with. It makes a big difference with BLD!!!

3x3 BLD Best: 3:32.86
3x3 BLD a: DNF (4:10.32)
3x3 BLD b: 3:32.86
These are now typical times for me (and unfortunately, now typical accuracy as well). My times jumped to about a minute faster this week all of a sudden when I started trying to just go as fast as I can (as Daniel Beyer suggested recently, and as I've heard others also advise). Now I DNF about half of my solves, but I just got a sub 3:00 BLD solve this week, which I was pretty happy about. I hope accuracy will go back up after a while.

4x4 BLD: 33:35.56
4x4 BLD a: 33:35.56
4x4 BLD b: 42:26.78
Hey, I got both of them this time!! The first scramble was really easy - 11 centers in place if you orient it right, and no corner parity. (After I finished, I reapplied the scramble just to make sure I scrambled it right.) I also think my time was helped by having the new stickers; I didn't have to work so hard to figure out where everything was supposed to go. The second scramble was actually pretty hard for me - hard to memorize and also had both corner and edge parity. This was my first 4x4x4 BLD solve with both corner and edge parity at the same time.

I hope I'll get to do a 5x5x5 BLD solve later this weekend, but I'm not sure I'll have time.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 22, 2007)

2x2x2: 8.07, 8.69, 8.55, (6.78), (8.88) = 8.44
3x3x3: 22.90, 24.95, (17.77), 28.77, (30.09) = 25.54
3x3x3_oh: 45.67, 48.64, 46.16, (48.72), (45.05) = 46.82
4x4x4: (1:34.61)(P), 1:41.27, 1:39.73(P), 2:24.43(O), 1:39.11(P) = 1:40.04
5x5x5: (3:03.12), 2:52.11, (2:40.41), 2:41.48, 2:43.69 = 2:45.76
2x2x2_bf: DNF, 1:34.52 = 1:34.52
3x3x3_bf: DNF, DNF = DNF
Square-1: 1:41.93, (2:44.47)(P), (1:12.31), 1:52.63, 1:47.07 = 1:47.21
Magic: 1.84, 1.81, (1.71), 1.71, (2.67) = 1.79

Very consistent (and good) on almost every puzzle. My fastest solve on 3x3x3 in this competition (1 look last layer ) and so happy about it that I messed up the final 2 solves. 2x2x2_bf were easy, 3x3x3_bf were hard! A little practice on Magic makes a lot of difference!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 22, 2007)

A lot of great results this week!

Gilles, that is an amazing blindfolded result!
Mike, you have progressed a lot on every puzzle AND you are taking on new challenges: WOW!


----------

